# Uprating rear axle



## bromleyxphil (May 4, 2010)

Hi

I have been in contact with sv tech about uprating my rear axle from 2000kg to 2240. I have to add air suspension "they recommend VB Air" and uprate the tyres to a load index of 112.
I have a few of questions
1 Anyone done it? 
2 I have continental vanco camper 215/70 R 15 CP 109R tyres on it at the moment, my tyre dealer says they don't do any rated at 112. Anyone know where I can find them?
3 Do I have to replace all 4 tyres or just the rear.
4 how much work is involved in fitting the air assist if I do it myself...is that wise?

Lots of questions but you are always good to me

Phil


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

I've fitted "Air-ride" it took about 3 hours to fit the bags from scratch and a bit longer to fit the pipe-work into the cab. Can you fit 16" wheels?, that'll solve a lot of your problems regarding tyre/weight carrying. arh.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I used MAD springs easy to fit, took about a morning. Michelin Camper tyres are 112 rated.

See: http://www.michelin.co.uk/tyres/van-motorhome-tyres/

Got my Augusta replated to 4500Kgs. up from 4250Kgs.

Handy payload nearly 1000 Kgs. now. HTH cater_racer


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi phil, i have just uprated my autotrail scout with sv tech.
i have continental vanco 225 15 R 112 rated tyres on my van and my rear axle was uprated to 2440 with the addition of airrides which i had fitted in poole . my tyres are double branded (whatever that means?) so have a load rating of 115 in a little circle?? i watched the guys fit the airrides and it looks like quite an easy DIY job if your anyway handy. my van is on a sprinter chassis and they've taken my rear axle from 2240 to 2440, is 2240 the max you can get with the air suspension fitted? all the best sean


----------



## bromleyxphil (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info

Still cant find my size tyre rated at 112

Mentioned double rated to my tyre supplier and they didn't have a clue

Can I fit larger wheels or is this another bag of worms?

Phil


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Phill.
I have just uprated my Maxi Chassis via SvTech and it was just a paper exercise as we already had AiRide. Check out this thread.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-95908-.html
SvTech are pretty good and quick

Regarding AiRide.
Ours was fitted by AiRide at a show and it took about 1 hour for the experts and £45 fitting charge.

The Michelin Agilis Camping tyres that are on the van are 
215/75/R16CP load index 113Q
Our gross was 3500kg and is now 4100kg
The rear axle was 2120kg and is now 2300kg
The front axle is unchanged at 1850kg
But we now can now use nearly all of the axle load as if you add up the two axles they come to 4150kg just 50kg over the max gross.
Our payload is now around 1000kg which is quite useful and gives us a safety margin.

Before the upgrade the two axles added up to 3970kg of which we could only use 3500kg


----------



## bromleyxphil (May 4, 2010)

Thanks grath

I had seen your post...my problem seems to be wheel size and 112 load at the moment.
Phil


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Edited my post above with a little more info


----------



## bromleyxphil (May 4, 2010)

I can find Michelin Aglis 225/70 R15 112Q tyres but don't know if they will fit my rims or if i would have to replace all 4?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

bromleyxphil said:


> I can find Michelin Aglis 225/70 R15 112Q tyres but don't know if they will fit my rims or if i would have to replace all 4?


When I purchased the Agilis I was told that they were a replacement for the Michelin X C/P Camping tyres which many motorhomes have.

The Agilis also is X and C/P but with a more car like and quieter tread.
Although I was told that the old X were discontinued, I have seem many on French vans.

I hope that the Agilis proves to be better and up to now (nearly 2 years) it seems so as no cracks have appeared on the side walls.

You could mix with your old tyres as long as you kept the same tyre on the same axle, however I would have thought that as the gross weight would be increasing that you would need all four for the load.
Ask SvTech


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

All this air ride talk

I was under the impression airrides improved quality of ride and raised body to help saggy suspension but certainly not for an increase of load to be carried.

tony


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> All this air ride talk
> 
> I was under the impression airrides improved quality of ride and raised body to help saggy suspension but certainly not for an increase of load to be carried.
> 
> tony


Just uprated ours this week and it enabled an extra uprate. 
SvTech asked if it was fitted and instead of uprate to 3900kg gross it enabled a 4100kg gross


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

An axle can take ?kg. subject only to wheels and tyres, surely nothing to do with a bit of rubber and some air.

tony


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> An axle can take ?kg. subject only to wheels and tyres, surely nothing to do with a bit of rubber and some air.
> 
> tony


I can only go by what the experts SvTech told me.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> An axle can take ?kg. subject only to wheels and tyres, surely nothing to do with a bit of rubber and some air.
> 
> tony


I have just this minute spoken to SvTech and they have confirmed that in conjunction with their report and tests, DVLA will accept that AiRide qualifies to increase the axle weight.
AiRide alone without the report will not!
I hope that this clarifies


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi gemmy, surely the air bag is extra support for the leaf springs and would take quite alot of the load, thats my take on it anyway. all i know is fully pumped up it raises the rear of my van nearly 5 inches!! regards sean


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Sean, surely the bag merely helps the body sag not uprates the load the axle can take.

tony


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi tony, sv tech seem to think it does something as they would only raise my gvw from 3800 to 4000 without air rides and 4200 with, raising the back axle from 2240 to 2430. not gonna argue with them i need all the payload i can get!! all the best sean


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

As per my earlier post, SvTech told me that DVLA agree thet AiRide will increase your payload WITH the test certificate. I assume it is the same with helper springs, which I also have as standard on the Maxi
I assume that SvTech have carried out tests that DVLA have agreed to.


----------



## bromleyxphil (May 4, 2010)

Thanks all for some great info and debate
I think I now know my way forward bur can I run continental vanco camper 215/70R15CP109r on the front and michelin agilis camping 225/70R15CP112Q on the rear?
With the air assist it should give me an uplift from 2000 to 2240 on the rear.
Phil


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Its obviously quite a complex subject the uprating issue and how they decide.
I thought the same as Gemmy and SV tech told me i can uprate from 3800 to 4000kg, but even if i have semi or full air fitted i cannot uprate any further.
Now 4000kg. Rear axle remains the same 2240kg, front axle 10kg increase now 1760kg.

Paul.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi paul , what chassis is it that you have? mine is the 316 2.7 sprinter chassis. regards sean


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

seanoo said:


> hi paul , what chassis is it that you have? mine is the 316 2.7 sprinter chassis. regards sean


Hi sean
Mines exactly the same as yours 316 sprinter 2.7 manual. Did you say you have gone to 4200kg, cant understand that when sv tech said it doesnt matter what yo do you cannot uprate any more.

So i have gone to 4000kg from 3800kg as said but no air suspension fitted as sv tech said it didnt make any difference. 

Paul.


----------

